# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Gjuha Shqipe nga vjetersia e treta ne Europe

## niku-nyc

Ne cdo universitete te njohura Amerikane ata qe studiojn qe jan ne major "Languages" thojn qe gjuha shqipe esht e 3 e vjeter. E para esht Armenian, Germanic dhe gjuha shqipe. Gjuha Armene lindi gjuhet qe fliten ne lindje prsh rusishtja, kurs eGermanic lindi kto gjuhet skandinaze, dhe te vendeve ne qender te Europes psh, Polonia, Cekia etj. Ndersha gjuha shqipe lindi gjuhet e sotme te Europes perendimore psh Italishtja, spanjishtja etj. Kto fakte mund ose nuk mund te jen te sakta por ndaqe jan edhe dalluar nga universitete te njohura Amerikane them se kan shum renci. Sum vende te Europes dhe kultura te tjrera nuk duan qe ta quan shqipen si nje nga gjuhet e vjetra se na kan inat ose xhelozi qe Shqiperia nji vend kaq i vogel me popullsi dhe e pushtuar gjithnje te ket nje impakt kaq te madhe qe pjesa me e madhe e mohojn vetem prej historise tone

----------


## Hyllien

Jo e para eshte Greke, e dyta eshte Armenian, e treta Gjermanike dhe Sllave, dhe pastaj vjen gjuha shqipe. A do futemi ne Evrope apo si eshte kjo pune ? He tani lerini keto perralla me mbret.

----------


## niku-nyc

> Jo e para eshte Greke, e dyta eshte Armenian, e treta Gjermanike dhe Sllave, dhe pastaj vjen gjuha shqipe. A do futemi ne Evrope apo si eshte kjo pune ? He tani lerini keto perralla me mbret.


Jo mer ti ca greku vetme grekun dini ju sepse ka pas me shum histori te lashte edhe te duket sikur ata kan qen gjighnje te parit per cdo gje.

----------


## White_Angel

*Gjuha Shqipe*  


Gjuha shqipe bën pjesë në familjen e gjuhëve indoevropiane, ku futen gjuhët indoiranike, greqishtja, gjuhët romane, gjuhët sllave, gjuhët gjermane, etj. Ajo formon një degë të veçantë në këtë familje gjuhësore dhe nuk ka ndonjë lidhje prejardhjeje me asnjerën prej gjuhëve të sotme indoevropiane. Karakteri indoevropian i shqipes, përkatësia e saj në familjen gjehësore indoevropiane, u arrit të përcaktohej e të vërtetohej që nga mesi i shekullit XIX, në sajë të studimeve të gjuhësisë historike krahasuese.
Ishte sidomos merita e njerit prej themeluesve kryesorë të këtij drejtimi gjuhësor, dijetarit të njohur gjerman Franz Bopp, që vërtetoi me metoda shkencore përkatësinë e gjuhës shqipe në familjen gjuhësore indoevropiane. F Bopp i kushtoi këtij problemi një vepër të veçantë me titull Ueber das Albanesische in scinen verwandtschaftlichen Bezichungen, botuar në vitin 1854.
Në ndarjen e gjuhëve indoevropiane në dy grupe: në gjuhë lindore ose satem dhe në gjujë perëndimore ose kontum, shqipja shkon me gjuhët lindore (satem), bashkë me gjuhët indoiranike, gjuhët balto-sllave dhe armenishten.

*Origjina*

Problemi i origjnës së gjuhës shqipe është një nga problemet shumë të debatuara të shkencës gjuhësore. Ajo e ka burimin, pa dyshim, prej njerës nga gjuhët e lashta të Gadishullit të Ballkanit, ilirishtes ose trakishtes. Në literaturën gjuhësore qarkullojnë dy teza themelore për origjinën e shqipes: teza e origjinës ilire dhe teza e origjinës traka. Teza ilire ka gjetur mbështetje më të gjerë historike dhe ghuhësore. Ajo është formuar që në shekullin XVIII në rrethet e historianëve.
Përpjekjen e parë shkencore për të shpjeguar origjinën e shqiptarëve dhe të gjuhës së tyre, e bëri historiani suedez Hans Erich Thunmann në veprën e tij Undersuchunger liber di Geschichte der Östlichen europäischen Völker Leipzig 1774. Ai, duke u mbështetur në burime historike latine e bizantine dhe në të dhëna gjuhësore e onomastike, arriti në përfundimin se shqiptarët janë vazhduesit autoktonë të popullsisë së lashtë ilire, e cila nuk u romanizua siç ndodhi me popullsinë trako-dake, paraardhëse të rumunëve. 
Tezea e origjinës ilire te shqipertarëve është mbështetur nga albanolugu i mirënjohur austriak Johannas Georges von Hahn në veprën e tij Albanesische Stidien,publikuar më 1854
Që nga ajo kohë deri në ditët tona, një varg dijetarësh të shquar historianë, arkeologë e gjuhëtarë, kanë sjellë duke plotësuar njeri tjetrin, një sërë argumentesh historike dhe gjuhësore, që mbështesin tezën e origjinës dhe të shqiptarëve dhe të gjuhës së tyre. Disa nga keto argumente themelore, jane:
1. Shqiptarët banojnë sot në një pjesë të trojeve, ku në periudhën antike kanë banuar fise ilire; nga ana tjetër në burimet historike nuk njihet ndonjë emigrim i shqiptarëve nga vise të tjera për tu vendosur në trojet e sotme. 
2. Një pjesë e elementeve gjuhësore: emra sendesh, fisesh, emra njerëzish, glosa, etj., që janë njohur si ilire, gjejnë shpjegim me anë të gjuhës shqipe. 
3. Format e toponimeve të lashta të trojeve ilire shqiptare, të krahasuara me format përgjegjëse të sotme, provojnë se ato jane zhvilluar sipas rregullave të fonetikës historike të shqipes, dmth kanë kaluar pa ndërprerje nëpër gojën e një popullsie shqipfolëse. 
4. Marrëdhëniet e shqipes me greqishtjen e vjetër dhe me latinishten, tregojnë se shqipja është formuar dhe ështe zhvilluar në fqinjësi me këto dy gjuhë këtu në brigjet e Adriatikut dhe të Jonit. 
5. Të dhënat arkeologjike dhe ato të kulturës materiale e shpirtërore, dëshmojnë se ka vijimësi kulturore nga ilirët antikë te shqiptarët e sotëm.
Nga të gjithë këto argumente, të paraqitur në mënyrë të përmbledhur, rezulton se teza e origjinës ilire e gjuhës shqipe, është teza më e mbështetur nga ana historike dhe gjuhësore.

*Fillimet e shkrimit të gjuhës shqipe*


Shqipja është një nga gjuhët e lashta të Ballkanit, por e dokumentuar me shkrim mjaft vonë, në shekullin XV, ashtu si rumanishtja.
Dokumenti i parë i shkruar në gjuhën shqipe, është ajo që quhet Formula e pagëzimit, e vitit 1462. Eshtë një fjali e shkurtër në gjuhën shqipe Unte paghesont premenit Atit et birit et spertit senit, që gjendet në një qarkore të shkruar në latinisht nga Kryepeshkopi i Durrësit Pal Engjëlli, bashkëpunëtor i ngushtë i Skënderbeut.
Pal Engjëlli, gjatë një vizite në Mat, vuri re shrregullime në punë të ushtrimit të fesë dhe me këtë rast, ai la me shkrim disa porosi dhe udhëzime për klerin katolik, ndër të cilat edhe formulën e mësipërme, të cilën mund ta përdornin prindërit për të pagëzuar fëmijtë e tyre, në rastet kur nuk kishin mundësi ti dërgonin në kishë, ose kur nuk kishte prift. Formula është shkruar me alfabetin latin dhe në dialektin e veriut (gegërisht).
Formula e pagëzimit është gjetur në Bibliotekën Laurentiana të Milanos nga historiani i njohur rumun Nikolla Jorga dhe është botuar prej tij në vitin 1915 në Notes et extraits pour servir lhistoire des croisades au XV siecle IV, 1915.
Më pas, një botim filologjik të këtij dokumenti, bashkë me riprodhimin fotografik të tij, e bëri filologu francez Mario Rognes në Recherches sur les anciens textes albanais, Paris 1932.
Dokumenti i dytë, i shkruar në gjuhën shqipe është Fjalorthi i Arnold von Harfit, i vitit 1496. Udhëtari gjerman Arnold von harf, nga fshati i Këlnit, në vjeshtë të vitit 1496, ndërmori një udhëtim pelegrinazhi për në vendet e shenjta. Gjatë udhëtimit kaloi edhe nëpër vendin tonë, gjatë bregdetit, duke u ndalur në Ulqin, Durrës e Sazan dhe për nevoja praktike të rrugës shënoi 26 fjalë, 8 shprehje dhe numërorët 1 deri më 10 dhe 100 e 1000, duke i shoqëruar me përkthimin gjermanisht. Ky Fjalorth u botua për herë të parë më 1860 në Këln, nga E.von Grote.
I fundit të shekullit XV ose i fillimit të shekullit XV është edhe një tekst tjetër i shkruar në gjuhën shqipe dhe i gjendur brenda një dorëshkrimi grek të shekullit XIV në Bibliotekën Ambrosiana të Milanos. Teksti përmban pjesë të përkthyera nga Ungjilli i Shën Mateut, etj. Ai është shkruar në dialektin e jugut dhe me alfabet grek. Ky tekst i shqipes i shkruar , njihet në literaturën shqiptare me emrin Ungjilli i Pashkëve.
Këto dokumente nuk kanë ndonjë vlerë letrare, por paraqesin interes për historinë e gjuhës së shkruar shqipe. Shqipja, që në fillimet e shkrimit të saj, dëshmohet e shkruar në të dy dialektet, në dialektin e veriut (gegërisht) dhe në alfabetin e jugut (toskërisht), si dhe me dy alfabete, me alfabetin latin dhe me alfabetin grek, gjë që tregon se kultura shqiptare ishte njëkohësisht nën ndikimin e kulturës latine dhe të kulturës greko-bizantine.
Libri i parë i shkruar në gjuhën shqipe, që njohim deri më sot, është Meshari i Gjon Buzukut, i vitit 1555, i cili shënon edhe fillimin e letërsisë së vjetër shqiptare. Nga ky libër, na ka arritur vetëm një kopje, që ruhet në Bibliotekën e Vatikanit. Libri përmban 220 faqe, të shkruara në dy shtylla. Meshari i Gjon Buzukut është përkthimi në shqip i pjesëve kryesore të liturgjisë katolike, ai përmban meshet e të kremteve kryesore të vitit, komente të librit të lutjeve, copa nga Ungjilli dhe pjesë të ritualit dhe të katekizmit. Pra, ai përmban pjesët që i duheshin meshtarit në praktikën e përditëshme të shërbimeve fetare. Duket qartë, se kemi të bëjmë me një nismë të autorit, me një përpjekje të tij, për të futur gjuhën shqipe në shërbimet fetare katolike. Pra, edhe për gjuhën shqipe, ashtu si për shumë gjuhë të tjera, periudha letrare e saj nis me përkthime tekstesh fetare.
Libri i parë në gjuhën shqipe, Meshari i Gjon Buzukut, u zbulua për herë të parë në Romë nga njeri prej shkrimtarëve të veriut, Gjon Nikollë Kazazi. Por libri humbi përsëri dhe u rizbulua më 1909 nga peshkopi Pal Skeroi, gjurmues dhe studiues i teksteve të vjetra. Në vitin 1930, studiuesi nga Shkodra Jystin rrota vajti në Romë, bëri tri fotokopje të librit dhe i solli në Shqipëri. Në vitin 1968 libri u botua i transliteruar dhe i transkriptuar, i pajisur me shënime kritike dhe me një studim të gjerë hyrës nga gjuhëtari i shquar, prof.E.Çabej. Në mënyrë të pavarur, tekstin e Buzukut, e pati transkriptuar edhe studiuesi N.Resuli.
Meshari i Gjon Buzukut është shkruar në gegërishten veriore (veriperëndimore), me alfabet latin, të plotësuar me disa shkronja të veçanta. Libri ka një fjalor relativisht të pasur dhe ortografi e forma gramatikore përgjithësisht të stabilizuara, çka dëshmon për ekzistencën e një tradite të mëparshme të të shkruarit të shqipes.
Prof.Eqerem Çabej, që ishte marrë gjerësisht me veprën e Gjon Buzukut, ka arritur në përfundimin, se gjuha e saj nuk është një arë fare e papunuar. Duke e shkruar me një vështrim më objektiv këtë tekst  pohon ai  nga gjuha e rrjedhëshme që e përshkon fund e majë atë dhe nga mënyra, me gjithë lëkundjet e shpeshta, mjaft konseguente e shkrimit, arrin të bindet njeriu, se në Shqipëri ka qenë formuar që më parë, së paku që në mesjetën e vonë, një traditë letrare me shkrime liturgjike. Kjo tezë, sipas autorit, gjen mbështetje edhe nga gjendja kulturore e Shqipërisë mesjetare; shkalla e kulturës së popullit shqiptar në atë kohë nuk ka qenë ndryshe nga ajo e vendeve perreth, sidomos e atyre të brigjeve të Adriatikut.
Për nje traditë të shkrimit të shqipes para shekullit XV, flasin edhe disa dëshmi të tjera të tërthorta.
Kleriku francez Gurllaume Adae (1270-1341), i cili shërbeu për shumë kohë (1324-1341), si Kryepeshkopi i Tivarit dhe pati mundësi ti njihte mirë shqiptarët, në një relacion me titull Directorium ad passagium faciendum ad terrom sanctam, dërguar mbretit të Francës Filipit VI, Valua, studiuan ndër të tjera: Sado që shqiptarët kanë një gjuhë të ndryshme nga latinishtja, prapësëprapë, ata kanë në perdorim dhe në të gjithë librat e tyre shkronjën latine. Pra, ky autor flet për libra në gjuhën e shqiptarëve, duke dhënë kështu një dëshmi se shqipja ka qenë shkruar para shekullit XV.
Edhe humanisti i shquar Marin Barleti, në veprën e tij De obsi dione scodrensi (Mbi rrethimin shkodran), botuar në Venedik, më 1504, duke folur për qytetin e Shkodrës, bën fjalë për fragmente të shkruara in vernacula lingua, dmth në gjuhën e vendit, të cilat flasin për rindërtimin e qytetit të Shkodrës.
Këto dëshmi të G.Adae dhe të M.Barletit, dy njohës të mirë të shqiptarëve dhe të vendit të tyre, janë në pajtim edhe me të dhënat historike për këtë periudhë, të cilat flasin për një nivel ekonomik e kulturor të zhvilluar të viseve shqiptare në shekullin XIV dhe në fillim të shekullit XV. Në atë periudhë, në veri dhe në jug të Shqipërisë, lulëzuan ekonomikisht Durrësi, Kruja, Berati, Vlora, të cilat u bënë qendra të rëndësishme tregtare, zejtare dhe kulturore.
Këto janë dëshmi që e bëjnë të besueshme ekzistencën e një tradite më të herëshme shkrimi të shqipes, megjithatë, deri sa kërkimet të mos kenë nxjerre në dritë ndonjë libër tjetër, Meshari i Gjon Buzukut do të vijojë të mbetet libri i parë i shkruar në gjuhën shqipe dhe vepra e parë e letërsisë shqiptare.
Në shekullin XVI i ka fillimet edhe letërsia në gjuhën shqipe te arbëreshët e Italisë. Vepra e parë e letërsisë arbëreshe në gjuhën shqipe dhe vepra e dytë për nga vjetërsia, pas asaj të Buzukut, është ajo e priftit arbëresh Lekë Matrenga E mbesuame e krishterë., e botuar në vitin 1592. Eshtë një libër i vogël me 28 faqe, përkthim i një katekizmi. Libri është shkruar në dialektin e jugut, me alfabet latin, plotësuar me disa shkronja të veçanta për të paraqitur ato tinguj të shqipes, që nuk i ka latinishtja.
Një zhvillim më të madh njohu lëvrimi i gjuhës shqipe në shekullin XVII, nën penën e një vargu autorësh, si Pjetër Budi, Frang Bardhi dhe Pjetër Bogdani, të cilët nuk bënë vetëm përkthime, por shkruan edhe vepra origjinale,
Frang Bardhi, në vitin 1635, hartoi të parin fjalor, Fjalorin latinisht-shqip, me të cilin mund të thuhet, se zë fill shkenca gjuhësore shqiptare. Gjatë Rilindjes Kombëtare, në shekullin XIX, në kushte të reja historike, lëvrimi dhe përparimi i gjuhës shqipe hyri në një etapë të re. Në këtë periudhë u bënë përpjekje të vetëdishme për të ndërtuar nje gjuhë letrare kombëtare, standartizimi i së cilës u arrit në shekullin XX.


*Dialektet e gjuhës shqipe*

Gjuha shqipe ka dy dialekte kryesore, dialektin e veriut ose gegërishten dhe dialektin e jugut ose toskërishten. Kufiri natyror që i ndan në vija të përgjithëshme këto dialekte, është lumi i Shkumbinit, që kalon nëpër Elbasan, në Shqipërinë e mesme. Në anën e djathtë të Shkumbinit shtrihet dialekti verior (gegërishtja), në anën e majtë të tij, dialekti jugor (toskërishtja).
Dallimet midis dialekteve të shqipes nuk janë të mëdha, folësit e tyre kuptohen pa vështirësi njeri me tjetrin. Megjithatë, ekzistojnë disa dallime në sistemin fonetik dhe në strukturën gramatikore e në leksik, nga të cilët më kryesorët jane: dialekti i veriut ka zanore gojore dhe hundore, kurse dialekti i i jugut, vetëm zanore gojore; togut ua të toskërishtes, gegërishtja i përgjigjet me togun ue (grua ~ grue); togut nistor va të toskërishtes, gegërishtja i përgjigjet me vo (vatër ~ votër); â-së hundore të theksuar të gegërishtes, toskërishtja i përgjigjet me ë të theksuar (nânë ~ nënë).
Dialekti i jugut ka dukurinë e retacizmit (kthimin e n-së ndërzanore në r (ranë ~ rërë), që në gegërisht mungon; në toskërisht, grupet e bashkëtingëlloreve mb, nd, etj. Ruhen të plota, kurse në gegërisht, janë asimiluar ne m, n, (mbush ~ mush, vend ~ ven). Në sistemin morfologjik, dialekti i veriut ka formën e paskajores së tipit me punue, kurse toskërishtja në vend të saj, përdor lidhoren të punoj. Forma e pjesores në toskërisht, del me mbaresë, kurse në gegërisht, pa mbaresë (kapur ~ kapë), etj. Dialekti I jugut ka format e së ardhmes: do të punoj dhe kam për të punuar , ndërsa dialekti I veriut përveç formave të mësipërme ka formën kam me punue. 

*Shqipja standarte*


Formimi i gjuhës letrare kombëtare të njësuar (gjuha standarte), si varianti më i përpunuar i gjuhës së popullit shqiptar, ka qenë një proòes i gjatë, që ka filluar që në shekujt XVI-XVIII, por përpunimi i saj hyri në një periudhë të re, në shekullin XIX, gjatë Rilindjes Kombëtare.
Ne vitin 1824 Naum Veqilharxhi filloi punen per te krijuar alfabetin shqip dhe ne vitin 1844 dhe 1845 u botua Evetar-i. Vaqilharxhi ishte i pari qe shprehu qellimet e Rilindjes Kombetare Shqipëtare nëpërmjet traktatit të tij, parathënies së Evetr-it të pare dhe shume shkrimeve të tjera. 
Në programin e Rilindjes, mësimi dhe lëvrimi i gjuhës amtare, përpjekjet për pasurimin e saj dhe pastrimin nga fjalët e huaja dhe të panevojëshme, zinin një vend qëndror. Gjatë kësaj periudhe, u zhvillua një veprimtari e gjerë letrare, kulturore dhe gjuhësore.
Në vitin 1879, u krijua Shoqata e të shtypurit shkronja shqip, që i dha një shtysë të re kësaj veprimtarie. U hartuan gramatikat e para me synime normative dhe u bë hapi i parë për hartimin e një fjalori kombëtar i gjuhës shqipe, që është Fjalori i Gjuhës Shqipe i Kostandin Kristoforidhit, i botuar pas vdekjes së autorit, më 1904.
Gjatë periudhës së Rilindjes Kombëtare, u arrit të përvijoheshin dy variante letrare të kombit shqiptar, varianti letrar jugor dhe varianti letrar verior. U bënë gjithashtu, përpjekje për afrimin e këtyre varianteve dhe për njësimin e gjuhës letrare. Detyra e parë që duhej zgjedhur, ishte njësimi i alfabetit. Deri atëhere, shqipja ishte shkruar në disa alfabete: alfabeti latin, alfabeti grek, alfabeti turko-arab dhe alfabete të veçanta. Këtë detyrë e zgjidhi Kongresi i Manastirit, i mbledhur më 14 deri më 22 Nentor të vitit 1908, në qytetin e Manastirit, që sot ndodhet në Maqedoni. Ne këtë Kongres, pas shumë diskutimesh, u vendos që të përdorej një alfabet i ri, i mbështetur tërësisht në alfabetin latin, i plotesuar me nëntë digrame (dh, gj, ll, nj, rr, sh, th, xh, zh), dhe me dy shkronja me shenja diakritike (ç, ë), është alfabeti që ka edhe sot në perdorim gjuha shqipe. Kongresi e la të lire edhe përdorimin e alfabetit të Stambollit, që kishte mjaft përhapje, por koha ja leshoi vendin alfabetit të ri, që u paraqit në Kongres, pra alfabetit të sotëm.
Një hap tjetër për njësimin e gjuhës letrare shqipe, bëri Komisioni letrar shqip, që u mblodh në Shkodër në vitin 1916. Komisioni nënvizoi si detyrë themelore lëvrimin e gjuhës letrare shqipe dhe zhvillimin e letërsisë shqiptare. Ky komision gjuhëtarësh e shkrimtarësh, krijuar për të ndihmuar në formimin e një gjuhe letrare të përbashkët përmes afrimit të dy varianteve letrare në përdorim, vlerësoi variantin letrar të mesëm, si një urë në mes toskërishtes dhe gegërishtes dhe përcaktoi disa rregulla për drejtshkrimin e tij, të cilat ndikuan në njësimin e shqipes së shkruar.
Vendimet e Komisionit letrar shqip për gjuhën letrare e për drejtshkrimin e saj, u miratuan më vonë edhe nga Kongresi Arsimor i Lushnjës (1920) dhe vijuan te zbatoheshin deri në Luftën e Dytë Botërore.
Pas Luftës së dytë Botërore, puna për njesimin e gjuhës letrare kombëtare (gjuhës standarte) dhe të drejtshkrimit të saj, nisi te organizohet nga Instituti i Shkencave. U krijuan komisione të posaçme për hartimin e projekteve të drejtshkrimit. Kështu, u hartuan disa projekte në vitet 1948, 1951, 1953 e 1956. U organizuan gjithashtu, dy konferenca shkencore në vitin 1952, për të diskutuar për problemin e gjuhës letrare.
Me 1967, u botua nga Instituti i Historisë dhe i Gjuhësisë, projekti i ri Rregullat e drejtshkrimit të shqipes. Ky projekt filloi të zbatohet në të gjithë hapsiren shqiptare, në Republikën e Shqipërisë, në Kosovë dhe në Mal të Zi. Ndërkohë, perpjekje për njesimin e gjuhes letrare dhe të drejtshkrimit të saj, bëheshin edhe në Kosove.
Në vitin 1968, u mblodh Konsulta Gjuhësore e Prishtinës, e cila, e udhëhequr nga parimi një komb-një gjuhë letrare, vendosi që projekti i ortografisë i vitit 1968, posa të miratohej e të merrte formën zyrtare në Republikën e Shqipërisë, do të zbatohej edhe në Kosovë. Vendimet e kësaj Konsulte kanë qenë me rëndësi të jashtëzakonshme për njesimin e gjuhes letrare kombëtare shqipe.
Projekti Rregullat e drejtshkrimit të shqipes  i vitit 1967, pas një diskutimi publik, ai u paraqit për diskutim në Kongresin e Drejtshkrimit të Shqipes, qe u mblodh në Tiranë, në vitin 1972, i cili ka hyrë në historinë e gjuhes shqipe dhe të kulturës shqiptare, si Kongresi i njësimit të gjuhës letrare kombëtare.
Kongresi i Drejtshkrimit të Shqipes, në të cilin morën pjesë delegatë nga të gjitha rrethet e Shqipërisë, nga Kosova, nga Maqedonia dhe nga Mali i Zi dhe nga arbëreshet e Italisë, pasi analizoi të gjithë punën e berë deri atëhere për njesimin e gjuhës letrare, miratoi një rezolutë, në të cilën përveç të tjerash, pohohet se populli shqiptar ka tashmë një gjuhë letrare të njësuar.
Gjuha letrare kombëtare e njësuar (gjuha standarte), mbështetej kryesisht në variantin letrar të jugut, sidomos në sistemin fonetik por në të janë integruar edhe elemente të variantit letrar të veriut.
Pas Kongresit të Drejtshkrimit, janë botuar një varg vepra të rëndësishme, që kodifikojnë normat e gjuhës standarte, sic janë Drejtshkrimi i gjuhes shqipe (1973), Fjalori i gjuhës së sotme letrare (1980), Fjalori i shqipes së sotme (1984), Fjalori Drejtshkrimor i gjuhës shqipe (1976), Gramatika e gjuhës së sotme shqipe I Morfologjia (1995), II Sintaksa (1997).



*Veçori tipologjike të shqipes së sotme standarte*.


Nga ana strukturore, paraqitet sot si një gjuhë sintetiko-analitike, me një mbizotërim të tipareve sintetike dhe me një prirje drejt analitizmit. Një pjesë e mirë e tipareve të saj fonetike dhe gramatikore, janë të trashëguara nga një periudhë e lashtë indoevropiane, një pjesë tjeter janë zhvillime te mëvonshme.
Shqipja ka sot një sistem fonologjik të vetin, që përbëhet nga shtatë fonema zanore dhe 29 fonema bashkëtingëllore. Shkruhet me alfabet latin të caktuar në vitin 1908 në Kongresin e Manastirit.
Alfabeti i shqipes ka 36 shkronja, nga të cilat 25 janë të thjeshta (a, b, c, d, e, f, g, h, i, j, k, l, m, n, o, p, q, r, s, t, u, v, x, y, z), 9 janë bigrame (dh, gj, ll, nj, rr, sh, th, xh, zh) dhe 2 me shkronja diakritike (ë, ç).
Shqipja ka theks intensiteti dhe përgjithësisht të palëvizshëm gjate fleksionit. Në shumicen e rasteve, sidomos në sistemin emëror, theksi bie në rrokjen e parafundit.
Shqipja ka një sistem të zhvilluar (të pasur) formash gramatikore, ka një sistem lakimi binar: lakimin e shquar dhe të pashquar, ruan ende mirë format rasore (ka pesë rasa), sistemin prej tri gjinish (mashkullore, femërore dhe asnjanëse), kjo e fundit po shkon drejt zhdukjes, mbahet vetëm në një kategori të veçantë emrash foljorë, të tipit: të shkruarit, të menduarit, etj.
Sistemi emëror ka trajtë të shquar dhe të pashquar dhe për pasojë, edhe lakim të shquar e të pashquar; nyja shquese është e prapavendosur si në rumanisht dhe në bullgarisht; ka nyje të përparme te emrat në rasen gjinore (i, e malit) dhe te mbiemrat e nyjshëm (i mirë, i vogël, etj)., te emrat asnjanës të tipit të folurit, etj. Përvec fleksionit me mbaresa të veçanta, shqipja njeh edhe fleksionin e brendshëm (dash ~ desh, marr ~ merr); ka dy tipe strukturorë mbiemrash të ngjashëm (i madh, i ndershëm) dhe të panyjshem (trim, besnik). Te numërorët përdor kryesisht sistemin decimal (dhjetë, tridhjetë, pesëdhjetë), por ruan edhe sistemin vigezimal (njëzet, dyzet); numërorët e përberë nga 11-19, formohen duke vënë numrin e njësheve përpara, parafjalën mbë dhe pastaj dhjetshet (njëmbëdhjetë, dymbëdhjetë, etj) si në rumanisht dhe në gjuhët sllave.
Sistemi foljor paraqitet mjaft i larmishem. Shqipja ka një sistem të pasur formash menyrore dhe kohore, një pjesë të e cilave janë të trashëguara nga një periudhë e hershme, një pjesë janë kryer gjatë evolucionit të saj historik. Folja ka gjashtë menyra; (dëftore, lidhore, kushtore, habitore, dëshirore, urdhërore) dhe tri forma të pashtjelluara (pjesore, paskajore dhe përcjellore). Koha e ardhëshme ndërtohet në menyre analitike, me dy forma: me do (forma e foljes dua) + lidhore (do të punoj) dhe me foljen ndihmëse kam + paskajore (kam për të punuar).
Rendi i fjalëve në fjali është përgjithësisht i lirë, por më i zakonshem është rendi subjekt+verb+objekt.
Leksiku i gjuhës shqipe përbëhet prej disa shtresash. Një shtresë të veçantë përbëjnë fjalët me burim vendas, të trashëguar nga një periudhë e lashtë indoevropiane (ditë, natë, dimër, motër, jani, etj.), ose të formuara më vonë, me mjete të shqipes (ditor, dimëror, i përnatshëm).
Një shtresë tjetër, përbëjnë fjalët e huazuara nga gjuhë të tjera, si pasojë e kontakteve të popullit shqiptar me popuj të tjerë gjatë shekujve. Fjalët e huazuara kanë hyrë nga greqishtja, greqishtja e vjetër dh e re, nga latinishtja dhe gjuhët romane, nga sllavishtja dhe nga turqishtja.
Shqipja, me gjithë huazimet e shumta, ka ruajtur origjinalitetin e saj, si gjuhë e veçantë indoevropiane.
Përhapja e gjuhës shqipe
Shqipja flitet sot nga më se gjashtë milionë vetë në Republikën e Shqipërisë, në Kosovë, në viset shqiptare të Maqedonisë, të Malit të Zi, të Serbisë jugore, si dhe në viset e Çamerisë në Greqi. Shqipja flitet gjithashtu, në ngulimet shqiptare në Itali, në Greqi, në Bullgari, në Ukrainë, si dhe në shqiptarë të mërguar në viset e ndryshme të botës para Luftës se Dytë Botërore dhe në këtë dhjetëvjeçarin e fundit.
Gjuha shqipe mësohet dhe sudjohet në disa universitete dhe qëndra albanologjike në bote, si në Paris, Romë, Napoli, Kozencë, Plermo, Leningrad, Pekin, München, Bukuresht, Selanik, Sofie etj.




*Studimet për gjuhën shqipe*


Gjuha dhe kultura e shqiptarëve, lashtësia dhe karakteri origjinal i tyre, kanë tërhequr prej kohësh vëmendjen e studjuesve të huaj dhe shqiptarë që në shekullin XVIII dhe më parë. Në mënyrë të veçantë, gjuha, historia dhe kultura e shqiptarëve, tërhoqi vëmendjen e botës gjermane. Me të u mor edhe një filozof i madh, sic ishte Gotfrid Vilhelm Lerbnitz, që punoi një shekull para lindjes së gjuhësisë krahasimtare. Ai mendonte, se studimi krahasues i gjuhëve ishte themelor për të ndërtuar një histori universale të botës, për ta kuptuar dhe për ta shpjeguar atë. Në disa letra, qe ai i shkruante një bibliotekari të Bibliotekës Mbretërore të Berlinit, në fillim të shekullit XVIII, shprehet edhe për natyrën dhe prejardhjen e gjuhës shqipe dhe pas disa luhatjeve, arriti në përfundimin, se shqipja është gjuha e ilirëve të lashtë.
Megjithatë, studimet shkencore për gjuhën shqipe, si dhe për shumë gjuhë të tjera, nisën pas lindjes së gjuhësisë historike-krahasuese nga mesi i shekullit XIX. Një nga themeluesit e kësaj gjuhësie, dijetari gjerman Franz Bopp, arriti të provonte që në vitin 1854, se shqipja bënte pjesë në familjen e gjuhëve indoevropiane dhe se zinte një vend të veçantë në këtë familje gjuhësore. Pas tij, studjues të tjerë, si G.Meyer, H.Pedersen, N.Jokli, studjuan aspekte të ndryshme të leksikut dhe të strukturës gramatikore të gjuhës shqipe. G.Meyer do të hartonte që në vitin 1891 një Fjalor etimologjik të Gjuhës shqipe (Etymologisches Wörterbuch der albanesischen Sprache, Strasburg 1891), i pari fjalor i këtij lloji për shqipen. Përveç këtyre, një varg i madh gjuhëtarësh të huaj, si F.Miclosich, G.Weigand, C.Tagliavini, St.Man, E.Hamp, A.Desnickaja, H.Ölberg, H.Mihaescu, W.Fredler, O.Bucholtz, M.Huld, G.B.Pellegrini, etj. kanë dhënë kontribute të shënuara për studimin e historisë së gjuhës shqipe, të problemeve që lidhen me prejardhjen e saj, me etimologjinë, fonetikën dhe gramatikën historike, si edhe në studimin e gjendjes së sotme të shqipes.
Ndërkohë, krahas studimeve për gjuhën shqipe të albanologëve të huaj, lindi dhe u zhvillua edhe gjuhësia shqiptare. Ajo i ka fillimet e saj që në shekullin XVII, kur Frang Bardhi botoi të parin fjalor të gjuhës shqipe Dictionarium Latino-Epiroticum (1635). Gjatë Rilindjes Kombëtare u botuan disa gramatika të gjuhës shqipe. Kështu, në vitin 1864, Dhimitër Kamarda, një nga arbëreshët e Italisë, botoi veprën Laggio della grammatica comparata sulla lingua albanese, Livorno 1864, vëll.II LApendice al saggio dalla gramatica comparata sulla lingua albanese, Prato 1866. Më 1882, Kostandin Kristoforidhi botoi Gramatikën e gjuhës shqipe dhe më 1806, Sami Frashëri botoi Shkronjëtoren e gjuhës shqipe, dy vepra gjuhësore të rëndësishme të shekullit XIX për gramatologjinë e gjuhës shqipe. Nga fundi i shekullit XIX, Kostandin Kristoforidhi përgatiti edhe një Fjalor të gjuhës shqipe, i cili u botua në vitin 1904 dhe përbën veprën më të rëndësishme të leksikografisë shqiptare, që u botua para Luftës se Dytë Botërore. Në vitin 1909, botohet Fjalori i shoqërisë Bashkimi.
Pas shpalljes së Pavarësisë, u botuan një varg gramatikash dhe fjalorë dygjuhësh, për të plotësuar nevojat e shkollës dhe të kulturës kombëtare. Në fushën e gramatikës u shqua sidomos Proff. Dr.Aleksandër Xhuvani.
Aleksandër Xhuvani (1880-1961)
Kreu studimet e larta në Universitetin e Athinës. Veprimtaria e tij për studimin e gjuhës shqipe dhe arsimin kombëtar, e nisi që gjatë periudhës së Rilindjes Kombëtare. Bëri një punë të madhe për pajisjen e shkollës sonë me tekste të gjuhës shqipe, të letërsisë, të pedagogjisë dhe të psikologjisë. Drejtoi e punoi për hartimin e udhëzuesve drejtshkrimorë në vitet 1949, 1951, 1954, 1956.
Pati një veprimtari të gjerë në fushën e pastërtisë së gjuhës shqipe e të pasurimit të saj dhe botoi veprën Për pastërtinë e gjuhës shqipe (1956). Bashkëpunoi me profesorin Eqerem Çabej, për hartimin e veprave Parashtesat (1956) dhe Prapashtesat e gjuhës shqipe (1962), trajtesa themelore në fushën e fjalformimit të gjuhës shqipe. Botoi dhe një varg punimesh monografike për pjesoren, paskajoren dhe parafjalët e gjuhës shqipe.
Ai ishte njohës i mirë dhe mbledhës i pasionuar i visarit leksikor të gjuhës së popullit. Fjalët dhe shprehjet e mbledhura , u botuan pjesërisht pas vdekjes, në formën e një fjalori. Përgatiti një botim të dytë të Fjalorit të gjuhës shqipe të Kristoforidhit (1961).
Vepra e plotë e tij, e projektuar në disa vëllime, ende nuk është botuar. Në vitin 1980 është botuar vëllimi i parë.
Një zhvillim më të madh njohu gjuhësia shqiptare në gjysmën e dytë të shekullit XX, kur u krijuan edhe institucione shkencore të specializuara, si Universiteti i Tiranës, Universiteti i Prishtinës dhe Akademia e Shkencave, Universiteti i Shkodrës, më vonë, Universiteti i Elbasanit, Universiteti i Gjirokastrës, Universiteti i Vlorës, Universiteti i Tetovës, etj. Gjatë kësaj periudhe, u hartuan një varg veprash përgjithësuese nga fusha të ndryshme të gjuhësisë. Në fushën e leksikologjisë dhe të leksikografisë, përveç studime leksikologjike, u hartuan edhe një varg fjalorësh të gjuhës shqipe dhe fjalori dygjuhësh, nga të cilët, më kryesorët janë: Fjalori i gjuhës shqipe (1954), Fjalori i gjuhës së sotme shqipe (1980), Fjalori i shqipes së sotme (1984), Fjalori drejtshkrimor i gjuhës shqipe (1976), Drejtshkrimi i gjuhës shqipe (1973), etj. Kohët e fundit kanë dalë edhe Fjalor frazeologjik i gjuhës shqipe (2000) dhe Fjalor frazeologjik ballkanik (1999).
Në fushën e dialektologjisë është bërë përshkrimi e studimi i të gjithë të folurave të shqipes dhe është hartuar Atlasi dialektologjik i gjuhës shqipe, një vepër madhore që pritet të dalë së shpejti nga shtypi.
Eshtë bërë gjithashtu, studimi i fonetikës dhe i strukturave gramatikore të gjuhës shqipe përmes studimeve të veçanta dhe përmes gramatikave të ndryshme, niveleve të ndryshme, nga të cilat, më e plota është Gramatika e gjuhës shqipe I Morfologjia (1995), II Sintaksa (1997), hartuar nga Akademia e Shkencave, në bashkëpunim me Universitetin e Tiranës, me kryeredaktor Mahir Domin.
Një vend të gjerë në studimet gjuhësore të këtij gjysëmshekulli, kanë zënë problemet e historisë së gjuhës shqipe, problemet e etnogjenezës së popullit shqiptar e të gjuhës shqipe, të etimologjisë, të fonetikës dhe të gramatikës historike, etj. Disa nga veprat themelore në këto fusha janë: "Studime etimologjike në fushë të shqipes në 7 vëllime, nga E.Çabej; Meshari i Gjon Buzukut (E.Çabej); Gramatika historike e gjuhës shqipe (Sh.Demiraj); Fonologjia historike e gjuhës shqipe (Sh.Demiraj); Gjuhësia ballkanike (Sh.Demiraj), etj.
Eqerem Cabej (1908-1980). Studjuesi më i shquar i historisë së gjuhës shqipe dhe një nga personalitetet më në zë të kulturës shqiptare.
Pasi bëri studimet e para në vendlindje (Gjirokastër), studimet e larta i kreu në Austri, në fushën e gjuhësisë së krahasuar indoevropiane. Pas mbarimit të studimeve, kthehet në atdhe dhe fillon veprimtarinë shkencore e arsimore në vitet 30 të këtij shekulli dhe punoi në këto fusha për një gjysëm shekulli, duke lënë një trashëgimni të pasur shkencore.
Eqerem Çabej solli dhe zbatoi në gjuhësinë shqiptare metodat dhe arritjet shkencore të gjuhësisë evropiane, duke kontribuar shumë në ngritjen e nivelit shkencor të studimeve gjuhësore shqiptare. Eqerem Cabej punoi shumë në disa fusha të dijes, por u shqua sidomos në fushën e historisë së gjuhës, në trajtimin e problemeve të origjinës së gjuhës shqipe, të autoktonisë së shqiptarëve e të etimologjisë dhe të filologjisë së teksteve të vjetra.
Veprat themelore të tij janë: Studime etimologjike në fushë të shqipes, në shtatë vëllime, I Hyrje në historinë e gjuhës shqipe, II Fonetikë historike (1958), Meshari i Gjon Buzukut (1968), Shqiptarët midis perëndimit dhe lindjes (1944).
Ai është bashkëautor edhe në një varg veprash në fushën e gjuhës së sotme, siç janë: Fjalor i gjuhës shqipe (1954), Rregullat e drejtshkrimit të gjuhës shqipe (1972), Fjalori drejtshkrimor.
Përveç veprave, ai ka botuar një varg studimesh në revista shkencore brenda e jashtë vendit dhe ka mbajtur dhjetra referate e kumtesa në kongrese e konferenca kombëtare e ndërkombëtare, të cilat kanë bërë të njohura arritjet e gjuhësisë shqiptare në botë, duke rritur kështu prestigjin e saj.
Veprat e prof. Eqerem Cabej janë botuar në tetë vëllime, në Prishtinë, me titullin Studime gjuhësore.
Me veprimtarinë e shumanëshme shkencore e me nivel të lartë, Eqerem Cabej ndriçoi shumë probleme të gjuhës shqipe dhe të kulturës shqiptare, duke argumentuar lashtësinë dhe origjinën ilire të saj, vitalitetin e saj ndër shekuj dhe marrëdhëniet me gjuhët dhe kulturat e popujve të tjerë.

Gjatë kësaj periudhe, gjuhësia shqiptare zgjidhi edhe problemin e gjuhës shqipe letrare kombëtare, të njësuar me çështjet teorike të së cilës është marrë veçanërisht prof.Androkli Kostallari.
Në kuadrin e punës që është bërë në fushën e gjuhësisë normative dhe të kulturës së gjuhës, janë hartuar dhe një numër i madh fjalorësh terminologjikë për degë të ndryshme të shkencës e të teknikës.
Përveç veprave të shumta që janë botuar në fushën e gjuhësisë, veprimtaria e gjuhësisë studimore e studjuesve shqiptarë pasqyrohet në botimin e disa revistave shkencore, nga të cilat më kryesoret sot, janë: Studime filologjike (Tiranë); Gjuha shqipe (Prishtinë); Studia albanica (Tiranë); Jehona (Shkup); etj.
Studime te rëndësishme mbi gjuhën shqipe janë bërë nga gjuhëtarë në Kosovë, Maqedoni, Mal i Zi, ku janë botuar një numër i konsidrueshëm veprash mbi historinë e gjuhës shqipe, fonetikën, gramatikën, leksikun etj. Prof. Idriz Ajeti shquhet për kontributin e veçantë që ka dhënë në këtë fushë 
Kontribut të veçantë për gjuhen shqipe kanë dhenë edhe shqiptaret e vendosur në Itali, të njohur si Arbëresh
Disa nga figurat më të shquara të gjuhësisë shqiptare të këtyre dy shekujve të fundit, janë: Dhimitër Kamarda (arbëresh i Italisë), Kostandin Kristoforidhi, Sami Frashëri, Aleksandër Xhuvani, Eqerem Çabej, Selman Riza, Kostaq Cipo, Mahir Domi, Shaban Demiraj, Androkli Kostallari, Idriz Ajeti, etj.


marre nga Shqiperia.

----------


## ILIRI I MADH

*Kjo tregon se Shqipja eshte gjuha me e vjeter Indo-Europjane*

*Kjo e fundit poashtu tregon se Shqipja eshte gjuha me e vjeter Indo-Europjane!*

----------


## Qerim

http://www.psych.auckland.ac.nz/psyc...kinson2003.pdf

----------


## ILIRI I MADH

> http://www.psych.auckland.ac.nz/psyc...kinson2003.pdf


Ky websajt qe e ke vene aty eshte gabim, se ata e kane vene Shqipen ne te njejten grupe me ato te afganistanit edhe te tjerat qe jane afer "Caucus Albania" d.m.th. ata thone se ne vime nga kavkazi nja 600 vjet me perpara sic thone serbet... :sarkastik:

----------


## Kreksi

Origjina e nje gjuhes se nje populli nuk do thot teresishte se ai popull vjen nga atje, por tregon shenja se kjo gjuha jon ka huazime qe vijn nga gjuha indo-europiane e kjo s'do te thot se ne vijm nga indija apo kaukazi...
Duhet  te kemi parasysh se ne keto troje te sotme shqiptare kan jetuar pellazget qe njihen si autokton, e pastaj me zhdukjen e ketij emri s'do te thot se me ky popull nuk egziston...
Me vendosjen e disa popujve nga lindja, arianve, ne europen e tere trubullohen gjuhet e kjo s'do thot qe ne s'kemi trasheguar asgje nga pellazget e iliret...
Te marrim një shembëll konkret;
Gjuha anglo-saksone ka periardhje germanike, pra nga dy fiset e famshme Anglet dhe Saksonët qe kalojn detin dhe pushtojn ujdhesen e sotme te mbretnise se bashkueme qe dikur quhej Britanika, por gjuha mori emrin anglo-saksone e jo gjuha autoktone e britanikve....por kjo s'do te thot se tere Britanin e kan pushtuar A&S. por kan len gjurme dhe asgje tjeter se gjuha gjermane me angleze kan dallim shumë.
keshtu edeh me neve, na u ështe imponuar ky term per gjuhen shqipe gjoja se ka periardhje indo-europiane por harrojn se ne trashegojm nga gjuha e vjeter pellazgjike dhe ilire....
Per ate qe thojn serbet  se gjoja kemi periardhje nga kaukazi, une s'qaj fare koken se s'ka kurrfare lidhje as me gjuhe e as me gjenetiken ndermjet popullit azeri dhe popullit shqiptar.

----------


## i_pakapshem

> Jo e para eshte Greke, e dyta eshte Armenian, e treta Gjermanike dhe Sllave, dhe pastaj vjen gjuha shqipe. A do futemi ne Evrope apo si eshte kjo pune ? He tani lerini keto perralla me mbret.


Jo teknikisht shqipja eshte me e vjetra se nuk rrjedh nga asnje grup linguist.  Shife ate pemen e gjuheve qe ka postuar ky djali ktu, dhe lere dashurine e madh te grekve.

----------


## niku-nyc

Gjuha Shqipe eshte e para ne familjen Indo-Europiane bashk me Armenian & Germanic.


*Familja Indo-Europiane ka 10 dege duke filluar me numra nga i pari deri tek i fundi:* 

(1) Albanian
(2) Armenian
(3) Baltic
(4) Slavic
(5) Celtic
(6) Germanic
(7) Greek
(8) Indo-Aryan
(9) Iranian
(10) Romance

*Familja Indo-Europiane sote:*

Albanian

Armenian

Balto-Slavic
    * Bulgarian
    * Czech
    * Latvian
    * Lithuanian
    * Polish
    * Russian
    * Serbo-Croatian
    * Slovak
    * Slovenian
    * Ukrainian

Celtic
    * Breton
    * Irish (Celtic)
    * Scots (Celtic)
    * Welsh

Germanic
    * Dutch
    * English
    * German
    * Scandinavian
          o Danish
          o Icelandic
          o Norwegian
          o Swedish

Greek

Indo-Iranian
    * Bengali
    * Farsi
    * Hindi
    * Pashto
    * Urdu

Romance
    * French
    * Italian
    * Portuguese
    * Romanian
    * Spanish


Gjuha Shqipe ka lindur gjuhet qe fliten ne Lindje te Evropes, Germanic ka lindur gjuhet Sllave dhe Armenian ka lindur gjuhet qe fliten ne Azin

----------


## pryll

> *Kjo e fundit poashtu tregon se Shqipja eshte gjuha me e vjeter Indo-Europjane!*


Cili eshte burimi i kesaj?

----------


## ILIRI I MADH

> Cili eshte burimi i kesaj?


Mendoj se eshte mare nga frosina.com

----------


## GL_Branch

Qe edhe keto jane disa harta te I.E:


http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...t=46366&page=3

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...t=46366&page=8

dhe

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...t=46366&page=9

----------


## Manulaki

Aramaishten nuk e shoh gjekundi.

Jo gjuhen Armene, por Aramaisht, qe ishte gjuha e folur nga Krishti dhe qe shume pak njerez e flasin sot. Eshte gjuhe ne zhdukje, nderkohe vleresohet si nga gjuhet me te vjetra.

----------


## Wind_of_Change

gjuha shqipe Nr. 1
Nuk krahasohet me tjeter.

----------


## panchovilla

> Aramaishten nuk e shoh gjekundi.
> 
> Jo gjuhen Armene, por Aramaisht, qe ishte gjuha e folur nga Krishti dhe qe shume pak njerez e flasin sot. Eshte gjuhe ne zhdukje, nderkohe vleresohet si nga gjuhet me te vjetra.


Aramaishtja (Aramaic) eshte gjuhe semite dhe nuk eshte gjuhe indo-evropiane. Aramaishtja eshte ne grup me hebreishten dhe arabishten ne gjuhet semite.

----------


## Brari

Përmes mbishkrimeve, Pierre Cabanes zbulon se si ka funksionuar jeta shoqërore dhe fetare në territoret ilire

Cabanes: Eshtë folur ilirisht dhe shkruar në gjuhën e sovranit


Alma Mile

Për të mbishkrimet janë një botë më vete. Aty lexon shumë më tepër nga çkanë lënë historianët. Këtë herë erdhi në Shqipëri për Leon Rey-n, por nuk humbi rastin të parashtronte para studiuesve dhe arkeologëve shqiptarë, atë çka zbuluar kohët e fundit në një nga zonat e jugore të vendit, përmes mbishkrimeve. Përmes gërmave arkeologu dhe studiuesi francez Perre Cabanes zbulon se si ka funksionuar shoqëria antike, cilat ishin perënditë që u faleshin, si ndryshuan ato me kalimin e shekujve, si u liruan skllevërit, etj. Së fundmi, ai studioi mbishkrimet mbi guroren e Gramatës, pranë Dhërmiut, por edhe të shumë mbishkrimeve të tjera të gjetura mbi rrënojat e Butrintit. Fakti që askund nuk ka gjetur ndonjë fjalë në gjuhën ilire, për të është normale. Kjo ndodh edhe në Francë, - thotë ai duke qeshur, duke i mëshuar idesë që ilirët kanë përdorur si gjuhë të folur ilirishten, ndërsa në të shkruar gjuhën e sovranit, pra greqishten, apo latinishten. 

Keni bërë një studim mbi jetën fetare në një zonë në jug të Shqipërisë, Ku bazohet ai dhe cilat janë dëshmitë?
Bëhet fjalë për zonën e Gramatës, 15 kilometra në veri të Dhërmiut e cila është është përdorur në shek. VI para Krishtit si gurore dhe ku janë zbuluar mbishkrime të shumta. Ekzistojnë shumë gurore në këtë gadishull, sidomos në pjesën lindore që është përballë Vlorës, përgjatë detit Jon dhe që kanë shërbyer për të çuar gurë në qytetet e Durrësit, Apolonisë, Orikumit dhe ndoshta dhe në qytetet italiane në jug. Mbi muret e gurores gjejmë mbishkrime që datojnë më vonë se përdorimi i gurores dhe që na japin të dhëna deri në vitin 1000-1500. Shumë prej tyre janë shuar nga era nga shiu, megjithatë edhe ato që kanë mbetur thonë shumë. Mbishkrimet më të lashta janë ato me gërma të greqishtes së vjetër, që datojnë mes shek. III - I para Krishtit. Karakteristikë e mbishkrimeve të kësaj periudhe janë lutjet që u drejtohen perëndive Dioskurë, që më vonë në traditën romake quhen Poluks dhe Kastor. Dioskurët paraqesin perënditë e mbrojtjes së zonave detare, siç i gjejmë edhe në dialogët homerike, të cilat i tregojnë si zotër që janë të aftë të zbusin stuhitë e të shpëtojnë detarët në rrezik. Këto mbishkrime shërbejnë për ti kujtuar Dioskurëve të mbrojnë burrat dhe gratë që jetojnë pranë Gramatës, apo edhe diku tjetër. Në tre mbishkrime kërkohet ndihmë për shërimin e personave të sëmurë të një familjeje.
Këto mbishkrime janë lënë nga vendas?
Njerëzit që kanë lënë këto mbishkrime dëshmojnë që i përkasin një komuniteti të caktuar, i cili mund të jetë një komunitet skllevërish, por përmendet dhe një komunitet ushtarësh. Në këtë zonë ka pasur gjithnjë trupa ushtarake.
Mund të flitet për një tempull të ngritur në këtë vend?
Ajo që mbetet për tu vërtetuar është nëse këtu ka qenë një sanktuar i vërtetë, apo një sanktuar i hapur në natyrë. Diku përmendet edhe fjala Dioskurion, që mund të jetë një tempull, ose një vend kushtuar perëndive, një pemë apo një objekt tjetër natyror. Diku tjetër lutja nuk i drejtohet më Dioskurëve por priftit të madh të perëndive, Arkironit, për tu kujtuar për tre persona. Gjithashtu kemi një mbishkrim jashtë periudhës antike, që përmend perëndinë egjiptiane Isis, perëndia e drejtësisë Tenis dhe një tjetër romake, Anteros, që ishte perëndia e dashurive kontradiktore. 
Ku ndryshonin mbishkrimet e periudhës romake nga ajo antike?
Edhe gjatë periudhës romake, nëpër mbishkrime gjejmë emra, por ndryshe nga ajo antike, nuk bëhet fjalë më për emra perëndish, por njerëzish. Një rast interesant është emri i Pompeit, kundërshtarit të Çezarit. Nuk them se ka qenë ai që ka shkruar mbishkrimin mbi faqen e shkëmbit, por dikush tjetër. Dimë që gjatë bregut ishte një ushtri që të mbante Cezarin larg. Të tjerë mbishkrime ku përmenden emra konsujsh datojnë në vitet 44 dhe 11 para Krishtit. 
Kur fillojnë të shfaqen mbishkrimet e para, që kanë si subjekt fenë e krishterë?
Pas shek. VII, pas dyndjeve barbare rishfaqet sërish gjuha greke. Por tashmë nuk përmenden më Dioskurët, por Krishti. Këto mbishkrime të periudhës mesjetare janë gjithnjë të shkruara sipas një formule identike, fillojnë me emrin e Krishtit, apo Zotit dhe i kërkohet ndihmë. Kryesisht shprehja është : Zot eja në ndihmë të shërbëtorit tënd!. Ka shumë mbishkrime në këtë periudhë në një gjuhë greke që është e vështirë të lexohet. Një mbishkrim që na çudit shumë është i vitit 1369, ku përmendet emri i perandorit të Kostandinopojës Janit V Paleologut, i cili, sipas teksteve letrare, ka kaluar në gjirin e Gramatës, ka shkuar në Venecia dhe në Romë, për ti kërkuar Papës Ivani V, që vendet e Evropës Perëndimore të dërgojnë ndihmë në Kostandinopojë, kundër përparimit të turqve. Perandori Bizantin ishte gati të kalonte nga feja ortodokse në atë katolike, por ndihma e krishterimit perëndimor nuk ishte e mjaftueshme, pasi Kostandinopoja u pushtua nga turqit në 1453.
Mes kësaj shumësie mbishkrimesh dhe gjuhësh, si ka mundësi që nuk gjendet asgjë në gjuhën ilire?
Të njëjtën pyetje bëjmë edhe ne në Francë, se përse nuk gjejmë dëshmi të gjuhës së shkruar gale. Kemi gjetur gërma greke që nuk japin fjalë greke dhe që mendohet të jenë gale. Këtu kur njerëzit kishin nevojë të shkruanin, përdornin gjuhën e qytetërimit dominues, pra gjuhën greke dhe deri tani nuk kemi gjetur asnjë fjalë të shkruar në gjuhën ilire, as tek ju dhe as në territoret e ish  Jugosllavisë. Por mendoj se padyshim këtu kanë ekzistuar qytetërime që përdornin vetëm gjuhën e folur dhe jo atë të shkruar. 
Ju gjithashtu keni deshifruar mbishkrime mbi rrënojat e Butrintit, çfarë keni zbuluar mes gërmash?
Në Butrint gjendet një shumicë mbishkrimesh që i përkasin periudhës së lirimit të skllevërve. Në Butrint janë liruar rreth 600 skllevër gjatë një periudhe 2 shekullore. Por ajo çka ngjall interes është zbulimi përmes tyre i organizimit të shoqërisë dhe të pronarëve. Një karakteristikë e çuditshme është që liria nuk i jepej thjesht kryetarit të familjes. Në Butrint liria ishte e plotë për të gjithë pjesëtarët e familjes. Në këtë zonë ndeshim kryesisht një shoqëri barinjsh, por që ka kontribuar për ti dhënë gruas një pozitë më të rëndësishme në shoqëri, pasi në shumicën e kohës burrat mungonin, pasi shkonin me bagëtitë në zonat e verimit. Ky është një lloj organizimi që e gjen në Epirin grek, por që përfshinte të gjithë zonën e quajtur në periudhën antike Kaoni, pjesë e së cilës ishte edhe Butrinti. 




02/02/2006

shekulli

----------


## Julie

> Jo mer ti ca greku vetme grekun dini ju sepse ka pas me shum histori te lashte edhe te duket sikur ata kan qen gjighnje te parit per cdo gje.


Ne te gjitha studimet qe kam ndjekur deri tani dhe sipas historise, grekerit dhe shqiptaret kane qene te paret ne ate zone te Europes (ku jane dhe sot). Dhe greqishtja mbetet me e vjetra gjuhe e shkruar. Shkrimi i pare i shqipes supozohet te jete Meshari i Gjon Buzukut.(~1555) nderkohe qe Grekerit kane filluar te shkruajne shume me pare se ne. 
Sa do qe do te donim qe mos te ishte e vertete fakti eshte fakt. S'mund te flasim per gjuhe"gjermanike" apo "sllave" para "greek" sepse sllavet kane ardhur shume me vone ne Ballkan rreth shekullit (V-IV). Nderkohe qe Iliret jane shfaqur qe ne vitet 1000 p.e.s. dhe grekerit kane qene aty gjate kesaj kohe.

te gjitha keto qe kam shkruar me lart, jane bazuar ne nje liber mbi historine Ilireve.

Teme interesante dhe do te doja te shkruanin te gjithe nga pak.

----------


## Qerim

> Por ajo çka ngjall interes është zbulimi përmes tyre i organizimit të shoqërisë dhe të pronarëve. Një karakteristikë e çuditshme është që liria nuk i jepej thjesht kryetarit të familjes. Në Butrint liria ishte e plotë për të gjithë pjesëtarët e familjes. Në këtë zonë ndeshim kryesisht një shoqëri barinjsh, por që ka kontribuar për ti dhënë gruas një pozitë më të rëndësishme në shoqëri, pasi në shumicën e kohës burrat mungonin, pasi shkonin me bagëtitë në zonat e verimit. Ky është një lloj organizimi që e gjen në Epirin grek, por që përfshinte të gjithë zonën e quajtur në periudhën antike Kaoni, pjesë e së cilës ishte edhe Butrinti.


Ky pohim mbeshtet terthorazi ipotezen hungareze se ne fakt rumunet e sotem apo vllehet jane ish-banoret latine ,qe dikur popullonin bregdetin shqiptar.

----------


## fejer_nagy

> Dhe greqishtja mbetet me e vjetra gjuhe e shkruar


Jo mej goce, greqishtja nuk ka si te mbetet gjuha 'me e vjeter e shkruar', per vete faktin se greqishtja nuk ka qene gjuha e pare qe eshte hedhur ne leter. Vendi i pare i takon gjuhes se sumereve (fund i milieniumit te katert p.e.s), se ishin ata qe te paret e shkruan gjuhen e tyre te folur. Bile greqishtja nuk eshte as gjuha e pare indo-europiane qe eshte shkruar. Ai 'nder' u takon hititeve, qe ishin indo-europianet e pare qe e hodhen ne leter gjuhen e tyre te folur. Greqishtja u shkrua me vone, disa shekuj pas gjuhes se hititeve, edhe ate fale kontaktit qe kishin greket me popujt e civilizuar te Lindjes se Mesme. Pasoje e ketyre kontakteve eshte alfabeti grek, i huazuar (me pak ndryshime) nga fenikasit. Ajo qe thua ti pra nuk qendron.




> Shkrimi i pare i shqipes supozohet te jete Meshari i Gjon Buzukut.(~1555) nderkohe qe Grekerit kane filluar te shkruajne shume me pare se ne


Po he moj Julie, si e spjegon ti kete mos-shkruarje te shqipes? Cileve faktore ua atribuon ti kete vonese te shkrimit shqip?. 




> S'mund te flasim per gjuhe"gjermanike" apo "sllave" para "greek" sepse sllavet kane ardhur shume me vone ne Ballkan rreth shekullit (V-IV)


C'do te thuash ti me kete qe ke shkruar me siper, se nuk te kuptoj? Je mjaft konfuze! C'ka te bej levizja, c'vendosja apo degezimi i nje popullsie qe flet nje gjuhe te caktuar, me vjeteresin e nje gjuhe? Ti ja atribuon greqishtes vjetersine per shkak se greqishtja, per dallim nga gjuha proto-gjermanike dhe ajo proto-sllave, nuk u degezua deri ne ate mase sa te formoje dialekte aq te dallueshme nga njera tjetra, qe me vone te evoluojne ne gjuhe me vete me tipare karakteristike te tyret. Kjo qe u tha me siper ama nuk ka te beje me vjetersine e nje gjuhe, sic mendon ti, por me faktore historiko-gjeografik qe kane ndikuar dhe kane mundesuar qe nje gjuhe te kete shtrirje me te madhe gjeografike, dhe per pasoje dialektizim me te madh.

 Fiset gjermanike dhe ato sllave, ndryshe nga greket, ja dolen te popullojne dhe kolonizojne vise te tera te banuara nga popuj autoktone, dhe gradualisht, ne viset e kolonizuara arriten te formojne nje identitet te tyrin. Paralelisht me formimin e identiteteve te tyre te reja, evoluoi edhe dialekti i tyre. Po kjo nuk i ben keto gjuhe me 'moshe' me te re se gjuha greke, sic mendon ti, se cdo gjuhe u nenshtrohet ligjeve te evoluimit.  

PS: sllavet nuk jane vendosur ne Ballkan ne shek. 'V-IV', por ne shekujt VI-VII.




> Nderkohe qe Iliret jane shfaqur qe ne vitet 1000 p.e.s. dhe grekerit kane qene aty gjate kesaj kohe.


Ku jane shfaqur, nga jane shfaqur dhe si jane shfaqur iliret, dhe ku kane qene greket gjate asaj kohe?

----------

